# Made a new minimalistic kawaii wallpaper.



## Jayro (Nov 26, 2015)

I included the PSD file in case you want to alter the colors or whatever: *Here*

Enjoy.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)

Nice one! I love it


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

Makee some more! I really like this!


----------



## Muffins (Dec 22, 2015)

That's soooooo cute! I love it!


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2015)

Muffins said:


> That's soooooo cute! I love it!


He should do one for every holiday. I will definitely use them


----------



## Muffins (Dec 22, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> He should do one for every holiday. I will definitely use them



Me too- this is going right on my desktop.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 22, 2015)

Minimalistic and cute, yes!


----------



## Jayro (Dec 23, 2015)

*blushes hard* thanks guys, I loved making this.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 23, 2015)

Jayro said:


> *blushes hard* thanks guys, I loved making this.


Well please make more! Tbh i would love one not holiday theme I could use year around that minimilisic and kawaii


----------



## Socuine (Jan 25, 2016)

Great attempt at making something from stratch, I like it!

However, when you're going for a simplistic approach, remember: never use blurred shadows. If you're going to use shadows on a simplistic piece of art, use sharp shadows.

In the example below I've completely removed the blurred shadows (the marshmellows were pre-defined, so no use altering that):






Regardless of your choice, I give it a 4/5 for creativity and skill.

Best regards,

Socuine


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 29, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I included the PSD file in case you want to alter the colors or whatever: *Here*
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> ...


this may come from 5 years ago, but this looks amazing.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 29, 2020)

CPG said:


> this may come from 5 years ago, but this looks amazing.


Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Russellgro (Apr 24, 2020)

That looks really nice.


----------

